# will FreeBSD run on Gateway Model: SX2800-01



## phospher (Sep 14, 2009)

guys, been searching around a bit and looking at the HCL but not sure if FreeBSD will run on this desktop computer.  has anyone else out there gotten FreeBSD to run on this?

BestBuy Link:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage.jsp?skuId=9352336&type=product&id=1218089773975


----------



## jnr (Sep 14, 2009)

This machine appears to have an Intel G43 board.

The x4500 will work with acceleration using the Intel driver for xorg.
The Realtek ALC888VC audio should work with snd_hda.
I couldn't find the name of the onboard ethernet controller, but if it's anything like my Intel board it should work fine with the re driver.


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't see anything on their list that won't work (outside of the labelflash nonsense (only really useful if you like paying $5 per disk to burn House episodes (my favourite is the one where he finds a sickness that can't be explained by medicide, gripes about Jesus, takes a bunch of pills, and then fixes everything))).

They don't tell what the network chip is (that I could see) but NICs are cheap.


----------



## jnr (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh yeah, and I've never had any luck with internal card readers under FreeBSD. The ones I've tried spammed USB errors and would not read a card.

That computer's reader may well be different, and the new USB stack in FreeBSD 8 may make a difference, but you may end up having to open the case and unplug it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2009)

My card reader (though I never use it) seems fine under 8-B4 (this is on a Dell Dimension, though):


```
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <TEAC USB   HS-CF Card 4.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da1 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 1
da1: <TEAC USB   HS-xD/SM 4.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da1: 40.000MB/s transfers
da1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da2 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 2
da2: <TEAC USB   HS-MS Card 4.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da2: 40.000MB/s transfers
da2: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
da3 at umass-sim0 bus 0 target 0 lun 3
da3: <TEAC USB   HS-SD Card 4.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-0 device
da3: 40.000MB/s transfers
da3: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
```


----------



## phospher (Sep 14, 2009)

awesome. i just purchased it. thanks for all your input!


----------

